

JSON-LD Is The Bees Knees - mindcrime
http://manu.sporny.org/2013/json-ld-is-the-bees-knees

======
erkose
IMO: json-ld is little more than namespace support for json, one of several
xml features the "json crowd" rejected in favor of simplicity. The real
question in my mind regarding json-ld is do the institutions that would
benefit from json-ld over json benefit more by choosing json-ld over xml.

~~~
mindcrime
Well said. As somebody who is maybe a bit more of an "XML advocate" than the
average HN'er, I definitely agree that this is a valid question. It'll also be
interesting to see just how much JSON has to do in terms of "moving towards
XML" as uses for it grow.

